# Confirmed ND sighting



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Saw some snow geese in ND yesterday. They appeared to be nesting, or at least that is what I thought.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I wonder if they were cripples or if they chose to stay. Did you see them while you were fishing up there?


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

yup yup. They weren't crippled, I got a good look at em. They weren't afraid of us either.


----------



## Dean Nelson (Mar 3, 2002)

I saw around 20 on Sunday near DL.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Last summer I also saw snows by Alice ND, right of the main blacktop. I thought they were seagulls, but as I drove closer, sure as **** turned out they were snows.


----------



## Doug Panchot (Mar 1, 2002)

GB3 those were 5 or 6 cripples running around Alice last year. There is a few around there this year again.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

We saw 3 snows and 2 blues just across the border in Manitoba feeding in a newly sprouted barley field this morning. 4 adults and 1 young one.We actually turned around and went back to look to make sure we actually saw what we thought we saw.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I saw a pair of Juvie Snows in a cow pasture in NW IA in late May this year...I couldn't believe it. Since they were juvies I doubt they were nesting but I still thought it was really, really odd to see them there that late. They were mixed in with a bunch of honkers. This is an area that only rarely gets a few small flocks in the spring, and isn't really even in the flyway for snows. I did the same thing as you Ken, saw them and did a U-turn to glass them with the binocs to make sure I wasn't hallucinating or something. It'd be pretty cool to see them start nesting on the prairie.


----------

